# Mud pan lid



## whitegold (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if they make lids for drywall mud pans? I'm a finisher and on any given day I might hit as many as 5 jobs. It would save me a lot of time if I didn't have to clean my pan between each stop to prevent mud from drying out. Would anyone else use one of these? At the end of the day you could just cap it and start over in the morning.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Try a plastic bag, cheap and disposable :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Try to find a small enough rubber maid tote thingy


----------

